# harsh noise



## Vibgyor (Feb 9, 2011)

you know, shit like merzbow, prurient, masonna, etc.

[video=youtube;XlGh_okr5nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlGh_okr5nI[/video]

discuss.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 9, 2011)

i like when prurient plays with synthesizers 

[yt]F-kIMhSD5r8[/yt]

wheeee

its like the 80s all over again


harsh nose

[yt]L7p_C9OlN40[/yt]

im big in japan (because japan is so small)


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

[yt]7RgSb_tWmTs[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

totally not subscribing to this thread, no sir

edit: aw, cerbrus things I wasn't being facetious |3


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;SPUm9TWKumE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUm9TWKumE[/video]
[video=youtube;RRO3xgX1_d4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRO3xgX1_d4[/video]
[video=youtube;bklNEn2JDXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bklNEn2JDXI[/video]


----------



## Icky (Feb 10, 2011)

This shit is like listening to cats getting their legs run over by a train.

How the hell is this music?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> [video=youtube;bklNEn2JDXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bklNEn2JDXI[/video]


 
noisecore is life

[yt]ona8A5DJTL0[/yt]

BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER
BUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYERBUTTDESTROYER


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2011)

[yt]LzA_nrjWYvs[/yt]

i put out a lathe cut of my rhythmic noise project

it was limited to 5 copies


i burned four of them in a tribute to gero

and i sold the fifth on ebay for 43 dollars

brutal crushing jamz


****this is what noise musicians ACTUALLY sound like****


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2011)

[yt]lpMk_MqUeLk[/yt]

The "alternative film" club or whatever at my university did a screening of _We Don't Care About Music Anyway..._ last semester. It was great.

Trailer:
[yt]hHYYWhhFpzA[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> This shit is like listening to cats getting their legs run over by a train.
> 
> How the hell is this music?


i don't recall anyone calling it music ITT :]


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;lFgXsXK_gK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFgXsXK_gK8[/video]

and that's all I have to say about noise


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2011)

[yt]ApvsA0YKjq4[/yt]

youre not supposed to fucking enjoy it









as much as i like steve albini he could not do something as abrasive as this
but luckily for you he was so kind as to produce this album for bodychoke


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 12, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> youre not supposed to fucking enjoy it


Then why the hell would you listen to 9 minutes and 25 seconds of noise?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 12, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Then why the hell would you listen to 9 minutes and 25 seconds of noise?


 
because you hate yourself


----------



## jeff (Feb 13, 2011)

[yt]WXkP3Nv4gRw[/yt]

^_^


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm tempted in set the video in my op on autoplay.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 14, 2011)

I listened to Merzbow - 1930 in it's entirety earlier. Beautiful.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuck Buttons?

[video=youtube;0TfeEfSKECw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TfeEfSKECw[/video]

Fuck Buttons!

[video=youtube;R6WJnHfvfGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WJnHfvfGk[/video]

It's really the only harsh noised music I like.
Probably because it's either not harsh enough or because it actually resembles music.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 14, 2011)

Keroro said:


> i'm tempted in set the video in my op on autoplay.


 
Before you do, I'd suggest you read trough the revised forum rules.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> ^_^


 
This felt like way more than 4 minutes, like it slows down time or something D: .



Senzuri Champion said:


> i like when prurient plays with synthesizers



I fucking adore this holy shit D: .


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2011)

Look im a noise artist

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vNhn42DaoYRs8fYqZ


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2011)

* Noise for experts*

 For vocals, simply copy some youtube comments and paste them in an online text-to-speech engine such as http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php ;Record  result, then download the free trial of Microsoft Songsmith to make  backup music, which you can distort with some other shitty computer  program. Optional: download samples of bagpipes and reverse them using  Windows Sound Recorder. You are now noise elite. 



http://ishitnoise.com/wiki/index.php?title=Noise_Tips


helpful tips
for your shitty netlabel


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> ^_^



heya hiya hoya

nice song



Whitenoise said:


> I fucking adore this holy shit D: .



prurient is all over that raw black metal shit too
hes got like 5 bands going 
i particularly like ash pool and vegas martyrs 
he does a band with mark mccoy too but i havent heard it yet
im not too thrilled with his stuff since he left charles bronson


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> [video]
> 
> ^_^


 
I thoroughly enjoyed this and will be buying the CD
thank you c:

Anyone know if they press good harsh noise albums to vinyl? I want to see if my stylus tracks as well as I think it does :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2011)

i was going to buy a merzrecord

it was a tribute to bucket seal

but some FUCKER bought it before i could

i never forgave myself
i think in a haze i bought some 12" single of kraftwerk songs as done by 8-bit operators
what a day that was


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2011)

AIDS Wolf. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

bump with semi-relevant content?

[yt]P_tJ3CtFlU4[/yt]

didn't use any pedals
1969
aka I am impressed


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 17, 2011)

[yt]DYGDKv7YhJI[/yt]



> The Haters 25th Anniversary Show; Seattle March  19th 2004. Original cast members Colin Upton, Ken Gerberick, and Fraser  Hall joined GX Jupitter-Larsen sitting around a small amplified card  table. Each rubbed a bright pink calculator against some very harsh  sandpaper. Pink dust literally poured off the sides of the tiny table as  a thin pink haze hovered over the performers. The Untitled Title Belt  was used as an extra sound source. The resulting vibrations were an  abrasive severity that seemed to make everyone in the gallery severely  happy. This 25 minute performance ended when one of the performers used a  crowbar to smash up the table.




larsen, larsen, where have you been all my life


my funnel noise tapes are second-to-none


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2011)

this is the best thread


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> bump with semi-relevant content?
> 
> didn't use any pedals
> 1969
> aka I am impressed



wait this is the band chicago?

[dooley] you listen to jazz fusion [/dooley]


 [yt]tKCwH3amLaU[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 18, 2011)

[yt]d1sOTg3eCV8[/yt]

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jeffy

hes a babyfur



this is the kind of company i wish i could keep
oh well


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 19, 2011)

[yt]7pnSI2h-v5Q[/yt]

Probably the closest thing to straight up noise I listen to.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Feb 21, 2011)

Teto said:


> It's really the only harsh noised music I like.
> Probably because it's either not harsh enough or because it actually resembles music.



If it resembles music, it doesn't really count. But the Fuck Buttons are indeed great at their work.

[video=youtube;RyFHOhZ7d3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyFHOhZ7d3Y[/video]

[video=youtube;iHwpcXznGxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHwpcXznGxk[/video]

[video=youtube;09glmnLsnKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09glmnLsnKU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;CVR6q2k6bNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVR6q2k6bNs[/video]

Yeah, P.o.t.S.o.t.C.o.D.a.t.M.i.C.F.a.C.i.C.S.P.i.a.C.O.  o.P.o.t.B.b.D. are such a peacful act! =3


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> [video=youtube;CVR6q2k6bNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVR6q2k6bNs[/video]


 
Ahahaha, I loved the cymbals at the beginning
tssss tssss tssss tssss GUHIRJKGKJXJUHDFJKDSJHUAKSFGKUKXNKXC


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 21, 2015)

â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–„â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–„
â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–Œâ–’â–ˆâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–„â–€â–’â–Œ
â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–Œâ–’â–’â–€â–„â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–„â–€â–’â–’â–’â–
â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–â–„â–€â–’â–’â–€â–€â–€â–€â–„â–„â–„â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–
â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â–„â–„â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–ˆâ–’â–’â–„â–ˆâ–’â–
â”€â”€â”€â–„â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–€â–ˆâ–ˆâ–€â–’â–Œ
â”€â”€â–â–’â–’â–’â–„â–„â–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–€â–„â–’â–’â–Œ
â”€â”€â–Œâ–’â–’â–â–„â–ˆâ–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–„â–€â–ˆâ–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–ˆâ–’â–
â”€â–â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–Œâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–€â–„â–Œ
â”€â–Œâ–’â–€â–„â–ˆâ–ˆâ–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–’â–’â–’â–’â–Œ
â”€â–Œâ–€â–â–„â–ˆâ–„â–ˆâ–Œâ–„â–’â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–’â–’â–’â–
â–â–’â–€â–â–€â–â–€â–’â–’â–„â–„â–’â–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–’â–’â–’â–’â–Œ
â–â–’â–’â–’â–€â–€â–„â–„â–’â–’â–’â–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–’â–’â–’â–
â”€â–Œâ–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–€â–€â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–’â–’â–’â–’â–Œ
â”€â–â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–
â”€â”€â–€â–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–Œ
â”€â”€â”€â”€â–€â–„â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–„â–„â–„â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–„â–€
â”€â”€â”€â–â–€â–’â–€â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–€â–€â–€â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–„â–„â–€
â”€â”€â–â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–’â–€â–€


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 21, 2015)

I fucking love harsh noise! I put on a couple of noise fests here in my lame town. We probably had about 25 people with both shows combined. But, it was still a blast. It doesn't get much better than early Masonna, Ghosts Of Dead Tables, Smell & Quim and CCCC.


----------



## Yumacub (Aug 21, 2015)

Pure screamo where you can't understand the words.  And rap (except for maybe one Eminem song and _maybe_ the back-ups in Linkin Park).


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 22, 2015)

Yumacub said:


> Pure screamo where you can't understand the words.  And rap (except for maybe one Eminem song and _maybe_ the back-ups in Linkin Park).



You say that pure screamo is harsh noise? Have you ever heard of this?


----------



## Negativist (Mar 18, 2016)

I knew about it already. My fav ones are the band of this video:


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

I like noise... SY...


----------

